# Civil service Police Officer examination: towns and Transit Police



## 51st MPOC#110

open competitive examination exam date: April 30, 2011​​


----------



## 13B

And it begins...........


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

...and let the donations to the commonwealth commence.


----------



## Guest

Damn. I'm taking the Ottowa Enforcement Officer test that day? Will there be a make up date ?


----------



## OfficerObie59

Notice MSP bowed out this time around...

http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=afmodulechunk&L=3&L0=Home&L1=Employment%2C+Equal+Access%2C+Disability&L2=Civil+Service+Information&sid=Eoaf&b=terminalcontent&f=hrd_cs_posters_2011_police_officer&csid=Eoaf


----------



## Guest

OfficerObie59 said:


> Notice MSP bowed out this time around...
> 
> 2011 Police Officer Examination Information


They bowed out, but it seems the 2009 MSP/CCircus list is still active for them.


----------



## CJIS

Wonder how the Civil Circus can Cluster F- things this year?


----------



## HuskyH-2

OfficerObie59 said:


> Notice MSP bowed out this time around...
> 
> 2011 Police Officer Examination Information


Seems like an MSP class will definitely come off that list, its just a matter of when.

I was hoping I'd get another chance at scoring higher this year, but maybe my 94 will hold up if the economy turns and they go for more then one class off the list..........lol who am I kidding


----------



## Macop

Im sure theyll not hesitage in showing you how!


----------



## MTA2010

The scores automatically go to the state police and transit police right? Along with 3 cities/towns of your choice?


----------



## 51st MPOC#110

MTA2010 said:


> The scores automatically go to the state police and transit police right? Along with 3 cities/towns of your choice?


This test is only for Municipal and MBTA, for the State Police you will keep the scores from the last test. 4 cities/Towns


----------



## Hush

Are they fucking serious? The last scores didn't get certified until Feb10. There goes another $100 bucks, at least my score will probably go up.


----------



## SPINMASS

So we gonna go another ten years or so before a test is offered for the state police?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

mtc said:


> What happens if you took the last one, scored say a 94, and take this next one and score a 99 - then MSP is only looking at your "94".
> 
> *Have ANY academy classes been hired for anyone off that last test?*


Good question. I'd be curious to learn the same.


----------



## HuskyH-2

mtc said:


> What happens if you took the last one, scored say a 94, and take this next one and score a 99 - then MSP is only looking at your "94".
> 
> Have ANY academy classes been hired for anyone off that last test?


boston made a class off the list from the last test


----------



## BigBobo

I hope MSP doesn't give another test for 10 years, then they'll surely hit my 96... would they reach the 96s on the second academy? Lol


----------



## Big.G

mtc said:


> Have ANY academy classes been hired for anyone off that last test?


On the municipal side of things, yes. I know some non-vets that have been hired off the last test for different towns and are either in the academy now or will be in one soon. They only had residency preference.


----------



## 263FPD

MTA2010 said:


> The scores automatically go to the state police and transit police right? Along with 3 cities/towns of your choice?


What part of "MSP bowed out" wasn't clear to you?


----------



## fra444

Is this where I put up I got my grade in already?!?!

I scored a 79.7 on the Sergeants Exam!!

This is the right place to put this right?!?! :redcarded:


----------



## macdaddy

"The eligibility list may also be used to fill police officer vacancies in *non-civil service* jurisdictions."

Is this something new?


----------



## fra444

macdaddy said:


> "The eligibility list may also be used to fill police officer vacancies in *non-civil service* jurisdictions."
> 
> Is this something new?


New and dont expect it to EVER happen.


----------



## Big.G

How does that work? You can only have your scores sent to 4 CS departments....


----------



## Guest

fra444 said:


> Is this where I put up I got my grade in already?!?!
> 
> I scored a 79.7 on the Sergeants Exam!!
> 
> This is the right place to put this right?!?! :redcarded:


Apparently YOU didn't bang in sick or go out IOD to study.......... 
Where's my KEY biatchhh ?


----------



## 263FPD

Simon said:


> Apparently YOU didn't bang in sick or go out IOD to study..........
> Where's my KEY biatchhh ?


 We had plenty of* Those Guys. *Guess what? Still failed.


----------



## fra444

Simon said:


> Apparently YOU didn't bang in sick or go out IOD to study..........
> Where's my KEY biatchhh ?


I've told you I have your key!!! You pay attention to me like my ex-wife, wife, and children do!!!!!!!!


263FPD said:


> We had plenty of* Those Guys. *Guess what? Still failed.


We didnt have any of those guys this exam but I think we had over a 90% fail rate!! As far as I've heard only 3 of us passed and one of them may get promoted before the new list is activated.


----------



## 263FPD

fra444 said:


> I've told you I have your key!!! You pay attention to me like my ex-wife, wife, and children do!!!!!!!!
> 
> We didnt have any of those guys this exam but I think we had over a 90% fail rate!! As far as I've heard only 3 of us passed and *one of them may get promoted before the new list is activated.*


May the best Ball Washer errrrrrrr Man, I mean, win:thumbs_up::thumbs_up::thumbs_up::thumbs_up:


----------



## fra444

263FPD said:


> May the best Ball Washer errrrrrrr Man, I mean, win:thumbs_up::thumbs_up::thumbs_up::thumbs_up:


Wont be me but I have put my best foot forward! I stole a ball washer from a local golf course, AND I picked up scented lubri....... I mean LOTIONS!! RIGHT! Lotions :wink_smile:


----------



## 263FPD

Remember to finger the asshole once in a while. Stimulate that prostate.


----------



## SullyMass

I've made my donation to the Commonwealth once again.. and expect it to be wasted away just like the 2009... Glutton for a let down I suppose.


----------



## Bhaggs

I heard that you get an extra point and also go to the top of Boston's list if you are a Masscops member... 

I know Boston just sent out more cards this week.


----------



## Gil

Bhaggs said:


> I heard that you get an extra point and also go to the top of Boston's list if you are a Masscops member...
> 
> I know Boston just sent out more cards this week.


Yes this is true, I have worked out a deal with CS that registered members of masscops.com get an extra point and supporting members get an extra five points.

You simply need to enter your screen name in the appropriate box on the form supplied to you at the testing site


----------



## irish529

I heard that this year they will be handing out tax write-off forms at each test location so that everyone (that actually paid) can write-off their $100 donation to the state b/c the scores won't really be used.:stomp:


----------



## 263FPD

irish529 said:


> I heard that this year they will be handing out tax write-off forms at each test location so that everyone (that actually paid) can write-off their $100 donation to the state b/c the scores won't really be used.:stomp:


The last name is Patrick, not St. Patrick. He ain't giving you shit back. Don't hold your breath, tax deduction isn't going to happen. If you were trying to make a funny, sorry, didn't work.


----------



## HuskyH-2

263FPD said:


> The last name is Patrick, not St. Patrick. He ain't giving you shit back. Don't hold your breath, tax deduction isn't going to happen. * If you were trying to make a funny, sorry, didn't work.*


some cold stuff right there, lol


----------



## Guest

fra444 said:


> I've told you I have your key!!! You pay attention to me like my ex-wife, wife, and children do!!!!!!!!


What ?


----------



## Edmizer1

[

"The eligibility list may also be used to fill police officer vacancies in *non-civil service* jurisdictions."

Is this something new? 
quote=fra444;561431]New and dont expect it to EVER happen.[/quote]

Non-cs towns can use original appointment and promotional cs exams. The difference is that they can use them any way they want. For example, a non-cs town could use a the results of a cs promotional exam as a loose guide to select a candidate. The list can be used any way the non-cs town sees fit and there are no appeal rights for a bypass.


----------



## Guest

SullyMass said:


> I've made my donation to the Commonwealth once again.. and expect it to be wasted away just like the 2009... Glutton for a let down I suppose.


If you don't take the test, then your chances of getting a card are exactly 0%.


----------



## timothy135

Delta784 said:


> If you don't take the test, then your chances of getting a card are exactly 0%.


Sad but true.


----------



## OfficerObie59

Edmizer1 said:


> Non-cs towns can use original appointment and promotional cs exams. The difference is that they can use them any way they want. For example, a non-cs town could use a the results of a cs promotional exam as a loose guide to select a candidate. The list can be used any way the non-cs town sees fit and there are no appeal rights for a bypass.


How exactly does that work on the initial hire test? DO you just put down a Non-CS municipality is one of your four? If so, that sucks taking up a spot where woul could be on a list that actually meant something.


----------



## SullyMass

Delta784 said:


> If you don't take the test, then your chances of getting a card are exactly 0%.


Very true, my dumb ass opted for State Only on the '09 test, hence my comment of "wasted"..


----------



## MTA2010

I am taking the civil service exam for the first time in April. I understand that you have a slim chance of getting onto a department that you don't have residency in. However, we are required to put down a few other cities/towns that we want our scores sent to along with the town we live in. I feel like unless the town I live in is hiring I am most likely not going to get on the other departments my scores went to since I don't live there?


----------



## Bloodhound

MTA2010 said:


> I feel like unless the town I live in is hiring I am most likely not going to get on the other departments my scores went to since I don't live there?


Welcome to the screwed up ways of the civil circus system. That's about right, if you are a non-vet, and even then...


----------



## Guest

MTA2010 said:


> I am taking the civil service exam for the first time in April. I understand that you have a slim chance of getting onto a department that you don't have residency in. However, we are required to put down a few other cities/towns that we want our scores sent to along with the town we live in. I feel like unless the town I live in is hiring I am most likely not going to get on the other departments my scores went to since I don't live there?


Put down small towns, especially wealthy towns, as cops can't afford to live there so they tend to get to non-residents more frequently than cities and bigger towns. Also be sure to pick the Transit Police.

Also put down towns that hire permanent-intermittant officers....I can tell you Cohasset does for one.

The first time I took the CS test, I picked Winchendon just because I liked the town code (302), and I ended up getting a card from them for a P/I position.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Delta784 said:


> Put down small towns, especially wealthy towns, as cops can't afford to live there so they tend to get to non-residents more frequently than cities and bigger towns. Also be sure to pick the Transit Police.
> 
> Also put down towns that hire permanent-intermittant officers....I can tell you Cohasset does for one.
> 
> The first time I took the CS test, I picked Winchendon just *because I liked the town code (302)*, and I ended up getting a card from them for a P/I position.


Musta' been driving a 5.0 Mustang at the time...


----------



## Guest

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Musta' been driving a 5.0 Mustang at the time...


Close....a POS Ford LTD station wagon, complete with the fake wood trim that was mostly peeled off. I got it for something like $300 and lasted me almost a year. And yes, it had a 5.0 motor, but we called it the 302 back in those days.


----------



## Bloodhound

I went with the small-town tactic, and got a card once for Montague of all places. They were hiring like 8 P/I's. Luckily it never came to that.


----------



## HuskyH-2

*


SullyMass said:



Very true, my dumb ass opted for State Only on the '09 test, hence my comment of "wasted"..

Click to expand...

lol what were you thinking*


----------



## CJIS

I wish they gave more points for Prior\Current Police Employment.


----------



## SullyMass

HuskyH-2 said:


> *
> 
> lol what were you thinking*


I wasn't...FML


----------



## MacAloon85

I took the make up police exam, i have recieved my score but i cannot modify my list even though i am on the list does anyone else have this problem??? thanks


----------

